# Vol 2. Fishing Tip # 184. Ty-wrap scrap rig.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've often wondered what to do with scraps of Ty-wraps. (Zip Ties, Tie wraps)

A while back, the old light bulb came on, brightened then stayed on.

Check this out.

Cut a Ty-Wrap scrap as shown. Drill a tiny hole in the flat end.

Poke the Ty-wrap "spike" into the end of your plastic lure then remove it.

Spread some Super Glue on the spike and reinsert then add a hook.


The spike will stay in until the lure completely wears out. It will remain in perfect alignment where the screw in gizmos have to be adjusted often if your lure is to swim straight. 

I use hook forward rigging a lot. This also works great for adding trailers to Bass lures. Hook Forward rigging is deadly on Snook and Tarpon.

Remember where you saw this one.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm gonna have to remember this.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You ought to send it in to Salt Water Sportsman magazine. If they use it in their magazine you get a fairly nice reel.

Here the address:

Send your original ideas along with a sketch or photo to SWS. If we use your tips, you'll win a *Shimano Baitrunner* spinning reel, valued at $279.99. Submit to: _Salt Water Sportsman_, Sportsman's Workbench, 460 N. Orlando Ave., Suite 200, Winter Park, Florida 32789, or digitally to [email protected].


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Already sent it.*

I had tips published in Sport Fishing for years but never in SWS.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Take a look in the latest SWS.*

I sent it, they liked it and published it this month. Don't know what I am going to do with the new reel I'm supposed to get in payment. I don't use heavy spinning tackle and I have more tackle than I'll ever use.

I need to go back through my book and send some more tips. I can sell the reels. I need cash more than tackle.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's Great.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Received the reel yesterday.*

BR4000D. It is still in the factory sealed box. Bass Pro has it for $159.99.
I'll fill it with 40# Power Pro and sell it for $125.


----------

